# REhoming DEGUS



## pasja (Jun 16, 2010)

I have 8 degus for rehoming 
I cant look after them any more 
2 adult - about 2 years old 
5 about 8-9 weeks old
1 about 3 months old 

I have cage and accessories for 40 pounds


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

You'll get more of a reponse if you give your location


----------



## pasja (Jun 16, 2010)

Im from Mansfield nottinghamshire


----------

